# Quiche-How Long Are Leftovers Good?



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

So I made a kicka$$ quiche the day before yesterday. Are the leftovers still good? I've never made a quiche (or any other egg dish like it) before and don't want to kill my family.


----------



## kiwiva (Apr 17, 2006)

I'd still eat it 2 days later. My line is usually drawn around 4 or more days for things (depends what it is), but don't ask me what that's based on.

And if you still don't feel like eating it now, don't hesitate to freeze it. It freezes very well and you can do it by the slice so you only have to thaw what you will eat right away next time.


----------

